# Problems with radiator fan



## sgtcebo (May 31, 2013)

Everytime I turn my car on my fan blasts at full speed. Driving and at a stop. I called dealer n they said to make a appointment for next week. So I did but I was just wondering if anyone has input on a fix it myself kinda deal. Sorry I didnt use the search first. My first day here.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Are you trifecta tuned by any chance?

Also members who have complained about this got their thermostat replaced...


----------



## sgtcebo (May 31, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Are you trifecta tuned by any chance?
> 
> Also members who have complained about this got their thermostat replaced...


Nope didnt see a need to only gain 5hp. Its been in the shop 3 times already. All for the car staying on while I take the key out. Went through 3 pcm's 2 body control modules and whole new front electrical system.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

sgtcebo said:


> Nope didnt see a need to only gain 5hp. Its been in the shop 3 times already. All for the car staying on while I take the key out. Went through 3 pcm's 2 body control modules and whole new front electrical system.


Well they replaced my thermostat and a lot of people got that fixed..

Check this out

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/7714-hyperactive-radiator-fan.html

My REAL problem was the tune made my fan go on high all the time and Vince disabled that in the tune after i datalogged...


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

sgtcebo said:


> Nope didnt see a need to only gain 5hp..


Where did you get this info from??


----------



## sgtcebo (May 31, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Where did you get this info from??


From vince. I emailed him about it. I have the 1.8 6 speed. He said it would only be about 5hp.


----------



## sgtcebo (May 31, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Well they replaced my thermostat and a lot of people got that fixed..
> 
> Check this out
> 
> ...


I have to go in monday to see whats the problem now. Ever since I got this car its been nothing but problems.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Is there coolant in the overflow tank...OR are you running the AC?

When I've seen this happen it was:
1) Low coolant...leaking water pump. VERY common issue on 2011-early 2012 models.
2) Bad expansion valve on the AC system...high side pressure was going to >450 PSI (yikes)


----------

